# Keep Hopes up for In-State or Start Looking Out of State?



## SCH5500 (Nov 4, 2011)

New to the forums and I'm just looking for some sound advice. I have just recently graduated from a MPTC Academy and actively looking for a job but I'm just wondering if I should bother keeping my hopes up for a few departments here in MA to open up in the near future or should I start looking outside the state? May be a dumb question but it was something I was thinking about.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

SCH5500 said:


> I have just recently graduated from a MPTC Academy


More specific ?

R/I, Full-time


----------



## SCH5500 (Nov 4, 2011)

Full-time


----------



## SCH5500 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, I graduated from a full-time academy.


----------



## Agent Stan Smith (Sep 24, 2011)

It certainly doesn't hurt to look outside of the state, especially some of the border cities like Nashua. They seem to hire fairly often compared to many other departments.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Look at non CS towns


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

SCH5500 said:


> Yeah, sorry, I graduated from a full-time academy.


Have you considered serving our country in the military ?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I would recommend looking out of state as well as in state. If you are looking out of state, you will need to look at either department policy or what their POST rules are for out of state academy graduates. As far as I understand it, most states want at least two years of full time experience before you can lateral into that state. Just graduating from an academy by itself may not get you anywhere, so it's something you will have to research.

Look at small town, housing departments, and colleges/universities as well (two years is two years). Don't limit yourself to full time jobs, either. Hopefully within two years, things should be better in MA anyway.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I'd start applying in states that recognize the MPOC. Between the budgets squeezing manpower, cuts to the Quinn bill, constant attacks on paid details and the 32 year retirement, this state is hurting.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

could get flamed here, but working the Sheriff's department will look good on a resume ( most people don't know the difference outside of Mass. )

you'll get good working experience handling criminals and stay local while you look for a cop job.

and just to reiterate all the above posts are very god info

non CS towns
campus PD's
part-time R/I
border or out of state PD's

good luck and congratulations on graduating the academy


----------

